# aardman animations



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

so with the new film due from the makers of wallace and grommit,can't wait, the movie Revenge of the were rabbit sprung to mind.It so captures the essence of old school fanciers ,I loved it ,loved it,loved it :love If you want an insight and a laugh and haven't seen it ,treat yourself.

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j& ... YlvUuarmrw


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

That is too funny xD
I love the cucumber cross. lol.


----------

